# nicknames and short-fors - Florence



## holywoodmum

DH likes Florence for a girl (and I'm not entirely switched off by it) it's a family name for him
Are there any nicknames or short-fors?


----------



## pinklizzy

My cousin is called Florence,it's usually shortened to 'Flo'.
I really like it as a name :flower:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Flo?


----------



## ILoveShoes

Flo? Florrie?
x


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm trying to picutre myself calling "flo" in the garden or something!! DD is Charlotte, and we've never shortened it - but chances are she'll choose Lottie or Charli when she's older - was intrigued to know what Florence might become!!


----------



## angie79

yeah this name is in my family too and its half expected to be in the name somewhere if we have a girl - plus its also my middle name - Flo, flossie, candy floss (a nickname i was known by) - thats about it really

xxx


----------



## mrsraggle

I love Florence and was always put off by Flo as a nickname, but I love Florrie!


----------



## holywoodmum

Yeah flo has a few too many AF connotations!! Florrie I could live with and I'm not sure about Flossie...


----------



## Jody R

Flo
Flora
Flossie
Florrie
Reenee - not sure about the spelling of that one but we used to know a woman called Reenee (pronounced like Re-knee) and her real name was Florence.

I suppose a Florence would get a lot of comments about the city and Florence Nightingale and the character in The Magic Roundabout.

All I can think of for Flo is when I was TTC everyone talked about their AF so I wouldn't shorten Florence to Flo if I could help it.

Flora would get comments about the margarine.

The only Flossie I can think of is the sheep in a Blackadder episode!

I can't think of any Florrie's or anything bad about Reenee other than the indigestion tablets.


----------



## holywoodmum

Reenee is kinda cool!Wouldn't have thought of that :)


----------



## MUMOF5

A girl in my daughters class is called Florence, no-one shortens it, she has been known by her full name since reception class. Its a classic name :thumbup:. If youre not sure on it as a first name then how about as a middle name :shrug:. xx


----------



## Jen_H

I think the name florence is really lovely! I have a friend who has that name but she is known as floy, she has never used any other nickname.


----------



## Bec L

I love Florrie, also like Flossie. Or just simply Florence is a very pretty name.


----------



## xprincessx

Flo
Flora
Flore
Lorence
Lo


----------



## rainbows_x

I quite like Florence being shortened to Flora!


----------



## Racheldigger

:haha: How about naming her Florence Josephine, and calling her Flo-Jo for short?


----------



## amyclaire

im not a florence but for some reason my mum has called me it all my life... :l
but it was always shortened to floss or flossie xxxx


----------



## trumpetbum

I know a Flora and once nursed a Florry. I like Flossy :lol:


----------



## racheynic

i plan to call my girl florence my dh has starting to call her effie because it starts with f. i like florrie its so cute.


----------



## holywoodmum

oooh, effie! That's cool. Also rather taken with Florrie... haven't discussed names with DH in a while...


----------

